# Chrono24 help and advice



## capjon (Aug 6, 2011)

Hello all. Im new here and i wonder if anybody have experience with chrono24. Is it safe and do chrono 24 do any check on the retailers.

Regards from Stockholm


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

capjon said:


> Hello all. Im new here and i wonder if anybody have experience with chrono24. Is it safe and do chrono 24 do any check on the retailers.
> 
> Regards from Stockholm


I don't know as I have never done business with them. However, Ernie (the WUS owner) has partnered with them for cross posting. I think that says a lot.


----------



## Chrono24.com (Mar 10, 2010)

Hello Capjon,



capjon said:


> Hello all. Im new here and i wonder if anybody have experience with chrono24. Is it safe and do chrono 24 do any check on the retailers.
> 
> Regards from Stockholm


Just a quick word from and about ourselves. We are a marketplace for watches since 2003 and have a good system of keeping the bad guys out. We don't wait for 3 strikes until someone is out. However, please do inform (or educate) yourself about the watch you want to buy and always be alert.

Good luck!


----------



## sryukon (Dec 27, 2009)

I have made a purchase from Chrono24 and did have a issue with the seller. I will start by saying when you buy a watch via Internet you can only go by the pictures and description. That being said the watch I received was different by two accounts. The first is the sellers description said the watch was rated for 200m the one I received was 100m on case back. Second the sellers pictures showed the dial with GMT lettering on it. The watch I received had no GMT on it. The watch I received was the was a GMT model but it was older by a few years so the value would be less. The watch I received was not as described or pictured. I kind of feel I was bated and switched. I do love the watch I received and it has been authenticated by Manufacture. I opened a dispute with PayPal to try to get a partial refund for the different in age of watch. When I opened the dispute Paypal asked for the web address from where I viewed and purchased it. I sent it to them the day the dispute was opened. The Dispute process took over a 30 days. About two weeks into it I noticed the sellers listing on Chono24 had been changed in the description by changing the 200M to 100M. I say it was done so when paypal looked at the sellers listing they could say it was listed as the 100M. I CONTACTED CHRONO24 TO ASK IF THEY COULD TELL IF THE SELLERS LISTING HAD BEEN EDITED WITH IN CERTAIN TIME FRAME. THEY DID CONTACT ME TO SAY THEY WILL CHECK INTO BUT I NEVER HERD FROM THEM SINCE.:-( PayPal did agree with me for a full refund but with no help from CHRONO24. I kept the watch It would have cost me 100.00usd to ship back to Switzerland form USA. You do need to make sure you do educate yourself on the watch your looking to buy and ask alot of questions and get lots of pictures.There is no buyers protection. Hope this helps. Im sure there are many good deals had on Chrono24 with no problems but I would of liked to had better comunication and help from Chrono24 than I recived.


----------



## calibre 11 (Jan 2, 2007)

They seem to have a good range of newer TAG Heuers. I took a look this morning at their vintage Heuers on offer- on the first 5 pages, there are 3 clear fakes (i.e watches that Heuer never made) and a few others with refinished dials or the wrong hands. The three fakes are all from Trusted Sellers.

Now, I'm not saying that Chrono24 or the seller is knowingly selling fake watches- far from it, but more to illustrate how hard it is to buy vintage watches and be confident that you're getting the real deal. Sellers are often selling in good faith- but how can they know the minute detail of every vintage watch brand over the last 40-50 years?

As the Chrono24 message above says, your best defence is to study up on the watch you're intending to buy.

dc


----------



## Chrono24.com (Mar 10, 2010)

sryukon said:


> I have made a purchase from Chrono24 and did have a issue with the seller. I will start by saying when you buy a watch via Internet you can only go by the pictures and description. That being said the watch I received was different by two accounts. The first is the sellers description said the watch was rated for 200m the one I received was 100m on case back. Second the sellers pictures showed the dial with GMT lettering on it. The watch I received had no GMT on it. The watch I received was the was a GMT model but it was older by a few years so the value would be less. The watch I received was not as described or pictured. I kind of feel I was bated and switched. I do love the watch I received and it has been authenticated by Manufacture. I opened a dispute with PayPal to try to get a partial refund for the different in age of watch. When I opened the dispute Paypal asked for the web address from where I viewed and purchased it. I sent it to them the day the dispute was opened. The Dispute process took over a 30 days. About two weeks into it I noticed the sellers listing on Chono24 had been changed in the description by changing the 200M to 100M. I say it was done so when paypal looked at the sellers listing they could say it was listed as the 100M. I CONTACTED CHRONO24 TO ASK IF THEY COULD TELL IF THE SELLERS LISTING HAD BEEN EDITED WITH IN CERTAIN TIME FRAME. THEY DID CONTACT ME TO SAY THEY WILL CHECK INTO BUT I NEVER HERD FROM THEM SINCE.:-( PayPal did agree with me for a full refund but with no help from CHRONO24. I kept the watch It would have cost me 100.00usd to ship back to Switzerland form USA. You do need to make sure you do educate yourself on the watch your looking to buy and ask alot of questions and get lots of pictures.There is no buyers protection. Hope this helps. Im sure there are many good deals had on Chrono24 with no problems but I would of liked to had better comunication and help from Chrono24 than I recived.


Hello sryukon,
I am happy to hear that it all worked out in the end, however, I do regret that the seller sent you something that was not as described, or, as I read it, a totally different watch. I also regret that we couldn't be of any help and I will discuss this with our team. Lesson learned!

As you write, there is no buyers protection other than that we are constantly seeking for dealers/sellers that are not offering authentic watches or have other nasty business going on. We try to be as pro-active as we can to prevent these type of sellers to offer their goods on Chrono24. Although I am not familiar with your specific case yet, it seems to me that it must have been frustrating for you.

What I don't read from your message, is whether you contacted the seller directly after receiving the wrong watch. Disputes can be handled through PayPal of course, but I always advice to get in touch with the seller first. They might feel 'attacked' when they get communication directly from PayPal instead of being informed by the buyer first. You never know what went wrong of course.

Anyway, without having all insights, I can only make assumptions on how things went. Let me dig into it. Feel free to contact me by PM.

Best,

Chrono24


----------



## Chrono24.com (Mar 10, 2010)

calibre 11 said:


> They seem to have a good range of newer TAG Heuers. I took a look this morning at their vintage Heuers on offer- on the first 5 pages, there are 3 clear fakes (i.e watches that Heuer never made) and a few others with refinished dials or the wrong hands. The three fakes are all from Trusted Sellers.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that Chrono24 or the seller is knowingly selling fake watches- far from it, but more to illustrate how hard it is to buy vintage watches and be confident that you're getting the real deal. Sellers are often selling in good faith- but how can they know the minute detail of every vintage watch brand over the last 40-50 years?
> 
> ...


Agree with your comments Dave. Besides replicas or fakes, the frankenstein watches are even harder to identify. Sometimes even by subject matter experts. Therefor, education is so important and I would like to urge potential buyers to get informed by using these forums, blogs like your own Calibre11 on (T)H and asking others for expertise as well.

However, if you identified watches that are not OK on Chrono24, let us know!

Chrono24


----------



## Vasilis Chalkias (Oct 4, 2012)

Good morning
Perhaps my case is the asnwer for several questions.
I paid 5900 euros to a Trusted seller for a Vacheron Constantin in 25-06-12. The seller sent the watch but it never came to me.It declared <lost> from the courier
in 23-07-12. In 27and28-07-12 the seller sent messages saying i will be fully refund <later this month>. During August, as i received nothing, i sent two messages
asking just when they plan to send this refund. There was no answer. I Informed Chrono24 Support in 01-09-12. In 03-09-12 i called the sellerand ask him when 
he will sent the refund. He said around the midle of September [ in ten days]. In 11-09-12 Chrono24 Support sent the message:<had you any news from dealer>.
I informed them about this call.In 20-09-12 i called the seler again. He said  yes iam sending tomorow.Of course i received nothing and in 26-09-12 i informed
again Chrono24 Support . They reply next day 27-09-12 saying that contacted the seller asked a feedback of the case and will inform me when they will collect information.
Unfortunately they havent contact me so far. I sent them a message today 09-10-12 saying i still have problem as the seller doesnt reply mesages,doesnt answer the telefone,doesnt send the refund.I asked them if at least can advise me.
The seller appears still as <trusted>.
Conclusions are yours.

Vasilis Chalkias


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

This is not really the forum in which to discuss deals / good deals / bad deals / etc...

The Deals forum for that is here: Watch Deals, Feedback & Reputation


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Have you tried using the forums search feature? I've seen tons of threads for Chrono24.


----------



## Vasilis Chalkias (Oct 4, 2012)

Dear Eeeb good morning.
I am not presenting a <bad deal> . My purpose was to show what exactly is Help from Chrono24. In 10-10-12 i received a new message from Chrono24 support saying they were< trying contact the seller by phone>. It is obvious they have not found him so far. After 20 days they were unable to contact him [from 27-09-12 are trying]. After 45 days from my first message with complaints for the serious problem i have with this seller there is no progress. Most of all the seller still appears as <Trusted>. How many other <Trusted > sellers like him exist in this site? I hope Chrono24 will find the way to proove me wrong. Of course Chrono24 declares it is just a marketplace but the qualification of sellers as <Trusted> or <Proffesional> bears responsibility.


----------



## Vasilis Chalkias (Oct 4, 2012)

Vasilis Chalkias said:


> Good morning
> Perhaps my case is the asnwer for several questions.
> I paid 5900 euros to a Trusted seller for a Vacheron Constantin in 25-06-12. The seller sent the watch but it never came to me.It declared <lost> from the courier
> in 23-07-12. In 27and28-07-12 the seller sent messages saying i will be fully refund <later this month>. During August, as i received nothing, i sent two messages
> ...


I am still waiting for the refund!!! The seller [ not trusted anymore] still appears in the site of Chrono 24 ..... Best wishes for a Happy new Year.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Vasilis Chalkias said:


> I am still waiting for the refund!!! The seller [ not trusted anymore] still appears in the site of Chrono 24 ..... Best wishes for a Happy new Year.


Thanks for the update. What happens to sellers like this on Chrono 24? On WUS known bad sellers are often banned. These kind of problems are one of the reasons most Moderators don't like to mod the sales forums here! Living it must drive you nuts...


----------



## Justrol (Jul 17, 2012)

Vasilis Chalkias said:


> I am still waiting for the refund!!! The seller [ not trusted anymore] still appears in the site of Chrono 24 ..... Best wishes for a Happy new Year.


Interesting how chrono24 isn't replying to this users experience. I was going to purchase a Sinn through chrono24 but based off the bad experiences and the poor trusted seller certification system I will be staying away from this site. Might as well buy from eBay since they at least have buyer protections.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Justrol said:


> Interesting how chrono24 isn't replying to this users experience. I was going to purchase a Sinn through chrono24 but based off the bad experiences and the poor trusted seller certification system I will be staying away from this site. Might as well buy from eBay since they at least have buyer protections.


I would not draw that conclusion. I suspect the OP just never updated us.

But I do find eBay buyer protections to be quite good. I rarely have used them as life is too short to buy questionable watches from questionable dealers, so I don't... avoiding grief is a good life strategy


----------



## Dave+63 (Jul 14, 2012)

In the interests of fairness I would like to say that my one and (so far) purchase on Chrono 24 couldn't have been better. 

I bought a Tag Heuer 6000 chronograph from a private seller in Germany. The transaction was smooth and timely and when the watch arrived it was in far better condition than I expected. 

The fact is that when you buy something online you are always taking a risk. You could always buy from a shop and pay a higher price for peace of mind. I'm sure that the vast majority of transactions are like mine and it's only the very small minority of bad deals that get discussed.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm going to close this one too.... Again, there is a forum for these discussions in the sales section of WUS.


----------

